# 2 sickies



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I can feel 2 sickies coming on.
Is anyone looking to have a fish on the northern beaches in the next 2 days?
I am keen.
let me know

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

where on earth is Fairlight???


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

sydney
next suburb to manly


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok yeah no cant make it mate .. but good luck on the hunt :wink:


----------

